# Grandfather Clock - Help Please



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Good Morning All

Talking watches at a family gathering - as you do - a relative asked me if I knew anything about grandfather clocks. I replied I'd seen them, believed they chimed, but that was it. He told me he had a fairly old - perhaps 1920s - three quarter clock which he had gven to a repairer, but on its's return it did not run as it should and parts of it had been put back in the wrong positions.

Instead of returning it to the repairer - he felt it would get worse rather than better - he asked me if I knew a clock repairer - in London - who could be trusted to make his prized possession work correctly again.

I know of no such person, but I would be most grateful if anyone has any recommendations to offer. I was very impressed with his love for his clock which had been given to him by his - unbelievably - 102 year old aunt.

Thanks in anticipation for any and all information.

Colin


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds a strange result from the repairers. I would have thought they would at least guarantee their work.

I would look for a repairer who is affiliated to The British Horological Institute and then the work would habe to be guaranteed

I would make initial enquiries here, it's a well established firm with an excellent reputation

Chris


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I've passed on your suggestions

Colin


----------

